

Huge hack 'ugly sign of future' for Internet threats - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26136774

======
fuqua
"Attackers used a well-known method to bring down a system known as Denial of
Service (DoS) - in which huge amounts of data are forced on a target, causing
it to fall over."

Really? If it's so well-known, then perhaps Dave Lee should inform himself
that DoS is a method, not a system. Does the server literally fall over too??

~~~
nekgrim
Attackers used a well-known method _(to bring down a system)_ known as Denial
of Service (DoS)

The sentence is missing commas, but it's clearly saying that a DoS is a
method.

------
nmc
When will BBC writers learn the nuance between _" hack"_ and _" attack"_?

~~~
JamesBaxter
That would require them to have more technical understanding than just how to
use BBC CMS.

The BBC would rather "dilute" tech news to make it easier to understand than
educate or challenge the readers.

